# Tim Watts places 2nd at World 3D Championship!!!



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Congrats Tim!!!!!!Knew you would do well!!!!!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Atta boy Timmer now I get to sleep with you at the targets oh boy oh boy:wink:


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

way to go Tim!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget about Peter Garret Winning Gold!!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

x-hunta said:


> Don't forget about Peter Garret Winning Gold!!!



Isn't this thread about TIM WATTS !!!! :thumbs_up WAY TO GO TIM!!!!:wink:


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I meant to congratulate Tim as well, but Peters efforts should be recognized too, its not everyday someone wins a World Championship medal.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations to both of them and to the others as well who attended representing Canada.
Nice job Timmer!!! and Peter.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done Tim and Peter.And hats off to the others who put their best efforts forward.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbs_upCongrats Tim and Peter.Nice shooting.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Way to go Tim! You made us all proud!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Way to go Tim.


----------

